# LB's heh, stuff...



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I'd love to post a picture of my HT room, but I don't have one anymore. I moved and we now have junk all over the place trying to get ready for a wedding.

Currently, I watch movies and play games on my computer.









That setup consists of.
-5, Infinity Beta-20's
-1, Infinity SW-12 subwoofer (not pictured)
-1, Pioneer VSX-1014
-1, Old computer
-2, Cerwin Vega LS-12's used as speaker stands for my surrounds.

Other equipment I have that I'm not currently using.
-1, Beta-20 (yeah I have 6 of them)
-2, CSS SDX-15's (sealed)
-2, AEspeakers.com TD15h's (woofers for my 3-way L/R's)
-2, Cerwin Vega LS-12's (Yes I have 2 pair of them)
-1, Cerwin Vega LS-6c
-2, JBL S36awii's
-2, JBL N26awii's
-4, DIYMA R12's
-1, Fountek Neopro5i (tweeter I tried out for use in my 3-way L/R's)
-1, HTPC that isn't working because I'm having issues installing Win7.
-1, Behringer EP2500 fan modded (will be used to power the TD15h's once I build those 3-ways)
-1, Crown CE-4000 (sub amp)
-1, Behringer DEQ-2496 (sub Pre/Pro)
- Lots of other misc. pieces/parts that I'm missing.


----------

